# Gyuto upgrade



## tino tavli (Aug 13, 2015)

I've been a chef for quite a few years and although I don't put on a heavy amount of knife work in daily,I still put in a decent amount of prep 3-4 days/week.I was groomed on wustoffs in my early years, I owned a kikuichi which was stolen, and in the past 4 years I've been using a shun edit that was gifted to me. The edo is ok but klunky. I've gotten used to the weight and enormous handle but it's not a great performer and the size of the handle along with the weight gets a bit taxing. I'm not very familiar with all of the new steels available do this is why I'm asking. I would like a solid performer that I don't have to replace. Not too light and whippy, no gap between blade and handle like traditional Japanese knives. A 240 mm gyuto that will hold an edge but isn't a pain to sharpen. New steels are fine, budget up to $300


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

http://www.chefknivestogo.com/misonoux10.html





  








misono-ux-10-gyuto-240mm-22.png




__
ordo


__
Mar 4, 2016







*$240.-*


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Also possibly Gesshin Kagero.
Or Misono Sweden if you are okay with full carbon/non stainless knife.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Welcome to cheftalk TT.

After taking a vacation from shun bashing I've gone back to it because it is for a fact a miserable slimy entity.  But as they say in the used car business, "Every horse has a buyer," so you should be able to find a colleague who thinks Edo's are the Cat's Ass, and will buy it from you.

As a prep knife I can't say enough good about the Geshi Kagero.  The gyuto has a nice large flat spot, the high-tec SRS-15 PM steel takes a great edge for stainless and holds it forever.  And very easy to sharpen, being not excessively abrasion resistant on the stones, and burr removal a real breeze.  It is also very affordable.  For PM steel I'd pick it over everything else in the price range and category.  The Kohetsu HAP40 may get a little sharper and possibly have even better edge retention (no definitive answers here though), but I think all around the Kagero would be a better performer from comparisons I've heard.

Rick


----------

